# 'anti-inflammatory'



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 13, 2008)

When a food is meant to have anti-inflammatory effects on the body, does this really mean faster recovery from a workout? 
Does this mean that not as much protein needs to be consumed to repair the damaged muscle tissue from working out...  

Im confused, could someone just explain this whole idea about anti-inflammatory and muscle gains.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> When a food is meant to have anti-inflammatory effects on the body, does this really mean faster recovery from a workout?
> Does this mean that not as much protein needs to be consumed to repair the damaged muscle tissue from working out...
> 
> Im confused, could someone just explain this whole idea about anti-inflammatory and muscle gains.



It doesnt mean you need to change any of your macros or numbers, im pretty sure it just means it helps lower the body's overcompensating inflammatory response


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 13, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> It doesnt mean you need to change any of your macros or numbers, im pretty sure it just means it helps lower the body's overcompensating inflammatory response




and does this lead to faster recovery from workouts/ faster muscle gains?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 13, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> and does this lead to faster recovery from workouts/ faster muscle gains?



potentially, but to what degree is the question.

i wouldnt say its worth more than adequate nutrient or vitamin/mineral intake.

why are you concerned?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 13, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> potentially, but to what degree is the question.
> 
> i wouldnt say its worth more than adequate nutrient or vitamin/mineral intake.
> 
> why are you concerned?



I have just been reading alot of articles on fish oil and its many many amazing benefits on the human body and mind. For working out, I have read many articles that it promotes fat loss and with its anti inflammatory benefits and abilitiy to increase metabolism and protein metabolism, promotes faster recovery from workouts for faster muscle gains.

So I was just interested in the whole antiinflammatory concept and what it is reallt about. I have concentrated fish oil right now and take them as my workout supplement and want to further understand what they do for the muscles.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> I have just been reading alot of articles on fish oil and its many many amazing benefits on the human body and mind. For working out, I have read many articles that it promotes fat loss and with its anti inflammatory benefits and abilitiy to increase metabolism and protein metabolism, promotes faster recovery from workouts for faster muscle gains.
> 
> So I was just interested in the whole antiinflammatory concept and what it is reallt about. I have concentrated fish oil right now and take them as my workout supplement and want to further understand what they do for the muscles.



You are really making this alot more complicated, then it needs to be.

Here is what you need to worry about.  Eat, Lift, Rest.  Repeat.

You won't see any significant changes, unless you are going from eating absolute crap, to a healthier choice of macro nutrients.

This should be really simple, stop over complicating it.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You are really making this alot more complicated, then it needs to be.
> 
> Here is what you need to worry about.  Eat, Lift, Rest.  Repeat.
> 
> ...



Im just wondering if adding this to my diet will enhance things. Fish oil increases protein metabolism as well as metabolism, is an anti-inflammatory supp., and increases insulin sensitivity. That wont give me any significant changes? 

Fish oil is a supplement with many many amazing health benefits, and now that I know these facts about it also being an anabolic supplement as well, I want to be fortunate and not here that it wont give me any significant changes.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 13, 2008)

yes take fish oil

i take about 9 caps a day

it seems that i stay leaner on bulks, and cut faster on a cut
but its no steroid

the effects are VERY subtle
you wont notice anything at all unless your extremely anally particular about your physique, and even then, other variables make it nearly impossible to quantify the results

yes
take fish oil

no
dont expect anything noticeable


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 13, 2008)

positive changes?
YES

significant changes?
maybe


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> yes take fish oil
> 
> i take about 9 caps a day
> 
> ...



ah well, im still taking it for my physical health because it maintains muscle mass and is still beneficial in weightlifting from all the facts I said (anti-inflammatory, increases protein metabolism..etc).

Plus it is an excellent weightloss supplement as well because it regulates blood sugar, increases metabolism and lowers insulin levels so fat stored in the fat cells can be used much more often as energy...


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just found this article on google,  I think omega 3s have a bigger impact on muscle gains than you think

*Tip #3*: The single-most important supplement

_The biggest limiting factor in naturally training people to getting lean and adding muscle is the consumption (or lack thereof) of omega-3s. Looking at the body structure of cavemen, they had a lot of muscle mass compared to modern man. They got their omega-3s through the meats they ate. Primitive man would break the skull open and eat the brains. Brains are 60% fat, and 60% of that is DHA, the omega-3. What they’ve found is that the more brain-sucking was going on in those populations, the faster the IQ went up.

Primitive man would also break the bones of the prey and suck the marrow, also rich in omega-3, DHA particularly. DHA is the omega-3 most responsible for brain development while EPA is most associated with reducing inflammation. Don’t take all your fish oil at once though; spread intake throughout the day. Would you eat all your protein for the day at once?_


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 13, 2008)

well that study would be valid if there was some kind of...

idk
actual study.

its purely based on historical speculation and theory
and the control is

one group who consumed more brains vs another group which consumed not as much brains...

i mean
seriously

its interesting, but it doesnt strengthen the argument much


that being said
YES fish oil is a very beneficial supplement in terms of overall health


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> well that study would be valid if there was some kind of...
> 
> idk
> actual study.
> ...



yea i guess that was pretty stupid... 

at least its gonna help increase testosterone levels


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> yea i guess that was pretty stupid...
> 
> at least its gonna help increase testosterone levels



seriously u r 18.  you dont need any help with testosterone increase.  u r sky high, ain't no fish oil gonna help it.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 19, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> seriously u r 18.  you dont need any help with testosterone increase.  u r sky high, ain't no fish oil gonna help it.



alright man lol  sorry

gonna let the words of a fellow canadian in (im from toronto, ontario..not like it matters)

at least will fish oil help prevent decreases in testosterone levels or am i just blowing this shit out of proportion again?


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah
its possible that it could help maintained your current levels

i think that if your diet and lifestyle where very controlled the levels of hormones in your body would stay relatively controlled as well

take fish oil
it has 13,743 health benifets and it
COULD help maintain consistency in your diet

POSSIBLY leading to less fluctuation in testosterone levels


i think that is a statement which not TO MANY of the guys here will disagree


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> yeah
> its possible that it could help maintained your current levels
> 
> i think that if your diet and lifestyle where very controlled the levels of hormones in your body would stay relatively controlled as well
> ...



alright thanks bro


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2008)

you are not allowed to ask any more questions unless you log 16 workouts this month.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 19, 2008)

that sounds like a governing statement...

the rule has been laid down


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 19, 2008)

but..but i dont wanna...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2008)

i'll add my two cents: when I started doing my fish oil again, after a month my knees, a long time problem for me, do not hurt and my carpel tunnel is gone. The only thing I added in is the fish oil.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Nov 11, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> i'll add my two cents: when I started doing my fish oil again, after a month my knees, a long time problem for me, do not hurt and my carpel tunnel is gone. The only thing I added in is the fish oil.



Hell yea. Ever since I starded with fish oil, it feels like a steroid for my joints. They feel great and strong and I feel stronger and more athletic. I jump higher


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2008)

wonder if fish oil can increase the wattage of my farts?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Nov 11, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> wonder if fish oil can increase the wattage of my farts?




fish farts lol?


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> wonder if fish oil can increase the wattage of my farts?



Well I jab mine into my gas tank and run my car on fish oil.  It is so amazing.  I also made a salve out of it and rubbed it on my broken arm and it reset itself and was mended in the morning.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2008)

I used fish oil to fix my anal warts. sure enough, I woke up this morning and found my penis 12 inches longer. My wife used it for a week and she has Lara Croft sized boobies. Actually, they were always that way, but now they look like they belong in a cartoon.


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Nov 12, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> I used fish oil to fix my anal warts. sure enough, I woke up this morning and found my penis 12 inches longer. My wife used it for a week and she has Lara Croft sized boobies. Actually, they were always that way, but now they look like they belong in a cartoon.



Lucky.

When i gave it to my wife, her boobs didnt get bigger.

She grew a penis.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry to hear that.


----------

